# y'a t'il? y'a t'il pas?



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous!
Je m'intéresse a la programmation et aimerait trouver un bon logiciel pour cela sur mac os x.
Y'en a t'il un qui permet de pouvoir créer des jeux, des applications ect... (mais principalement
pour faire des jeux) en utilisant un language simple de préférence, qui serait gratuit
et en francais (moi et l'anglais, ca fait 2 lol) ???
Merci d'avance!!! <(^_^)>


----------



## claque2000 (22 Septembre 2005)

Intéressant tout ça, mais qu'est ce que tu considères comme un langage simple ?  :mouais:
 Sinon concernant les outils pour programmer sous mac, y'a Xcode fournit avec l'OS. Bon ok c'est pas en français mais bon pour programmer, je vais pas dire que l'anglais est indispensable mais bon pour trouver toute la doc en français bon courage et dès que y'a kkchose qui marche pas bien où un truc que l'on veut faire sans réinventer la roue, les résultats intéressants donnés par google sont en anglais.


----------



## Céroce (22 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, pour faire des jeux uniquement, voici quelques outils présentés par Apple:

http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2005/08/gamebuildingtools/

Torque Engine et Unity ont l'air particulièrement intéressants, bien que je n'ai essayé aucun des deux.


Céroce


----------

